# Nervous about schutzhund :/



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

please everyone, im new at this and im really thinking of going this sunday, and im actually nervous about all this! im not sure what to do or anything!! im looking forward to it big time im just unsure :// any advice would be greatly apriceated!! 

thanks sooo much!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Relax, go and have fun! Just listen and learn.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Relax, go and have fun! Just listen and learn.


haha thanks  do you do schutzhund? shilo just is sooo friendly and loves dogs sooo much... im scared she wont listen to me! or ill do something wrong haha,, can another person comewith you and watch? like a dad?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I was soooo scared my first day too.. lol.. more so than my first day of University!

I was scared I would be judged, that Stark would be judged and that I would do something wrong in my handling (even just sitting there), but everyone was very welcoming, excited to see what Stark could do, they were just fun people to be around.

I say, go, have fun and relax!

It is SOOOOO much fun and SOOOO addicting once you get started!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks you guys are already making me feel better!  what do you usually do the first day there???


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I was nervous too. I hate being in new situations when I don't know what to expect. But, everyone made me feel at home right away and were great about answering questions. 

No one is going to expect your dog to act perfect especially being brand new and in a new place.

Just relax and be yourself. I am sure you and Shilo will have a great time. If you set up the appointment with someone, just ask them if your dad can come too. I can't imagine that they would have a problem with that, but they will probably want to know in advance.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Ruthie said:


> I was nervous too. I hate being in new situations when I don't know what to expect. But, everyone made me feel at home right away and were great about answering questions.
> 
> No one is going to expect your dog to act perfect especially being brand new and in a new place.
> 
> Just relax and be yourself. I am sure you and Shilo will have a great time. If you set up the appointment with someone, just ask them if your dad can come too. I can't imagine that they would have a problem with that, but they will probably want to know in advance.


ok thanks  should i put her in herding too? what if she doesnt have the instinct of it?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, I do Schutzhund. Your dog needs to be crated in your car till it is time for her evaluation, so don't worry about it. Schutzhund people don't want dogs intereacting and dogs friendly towards people is always desired.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Yes, I do Schutzhund. Your dog needs to be crated in your car till it is time for her evaluation, so don't worry about it. Schutzhund people don't want dogs intereacting and dogs friendly towards people is always desired.


ok good haha, shilo is soooooooooo friendly though!! will she be able to do bite work? even though she is so loveing???


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I think maybe try one thing at a time. 

If you are visiting a club, they should be able to evaluate Shilo and tell you if she is suited for SchH. They will probably have the helper work with her a bit and evaluate her drives.

Working ability has very little to do with her being "loving". A lot of people have that misconception, I did too. Most GSDs who train for SchH are very loving with their handlers and other family members and polite with strangers. I think people just tend to equate biting with an unbalanced dog, the opposite is true in this case.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

ooooh i get it! thanks a bunch )


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

if you are going to a club definitely talk to them first and check if they mind your dad coming or you bringing someone along with you most of the time they don't care but some clubs have different rules. Personally, if you're that nervous I would go meet the club and get a feel for the club and sport on your own then come check it out again with your dog that way your less nervous and overwhelmed with first times.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You might consider going without your dog once or twice. I like to make sure I trust the people doing the helperwork and evaluations before they are allowed anywhere near my animals.

If you do bring your dog, remember that most clubs require dogs be secured in crates in the vehicle until it is their turn. They will let you know when it's time to bring your dog out.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Have been working on Schutzhund with my puppy for 3 mos. We concentrate a lot on obedience. It has been a lot of fun. My puppy is also very loving with my husband and I; tolerant of other dogs and other people. He was a lot friendlier at 5mos than now at 7mos. I do not want him to be everyone's friend. Has not changed as a result of the bite work; he thinks that it is a big game right now and loves it!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Same advice as already mentioned above. We were all new once and most we probably nervous to. Just go, watch and listen. Keep your dog crated in the car until you are asked to bring her out. My female Molly just got her schutzhund I and she is extremely sweet and outgoing, but she has nice drive for balls and likes the sleeve. Good luck and just relax and have fun. Just be careful. It has been 3 years since I started and am still entirely hooked.

Cheryl


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hey Cheryl, nice to see you made it here!! 
I agree with all the above posts and add in my opinion...it is addictive!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

shilorio said:


> thanks you guys are already making me feel better!  what do you usually do the first day there???


The first day was just an evalutation.

First I got out and went to meet the TD, a few club members were working their dogs (obedience) and some were just coming in from tracking (they/we track at another location). I basically sat a picnic table and watched in amazment the obedience routines. One lady had 2 dogs she was working so I watched her with each one, little things would catch my eye and I would either ask or another club member would explain why she did that or this with one dog and not the other.

Then some of the yonger dogs came out to do some down/sit stays in a group. The TD was "testing" one dog and brought a toy out to "tease" her with... the owner flipped out and was saying she wasn't ready, they had fun with one another.. lol.

Then I brought out Stark from the crate/car. The TD had me walk him over to the field then came to greet us. He didn't really say anything to Stark, just told me to go out in the middle of the field and put him in a sit/stay and remove his leash. I did.

Then he brought our a flirt pole and did some prey work with him. Stark went nuts and chased the flirt. He was assesing drives and he was commenting on how hard Stark would clamp on the leather tug at the end and how his grip was (he wouldn't let go).

Then we did some heeling (which was a joke... still is.. lol), some sit/downs/stands, etc.. to see how position was.

Then they brought out the puppy sleeve to see what he would do. Nice full grip, carried that thing back in the direction of the car... lol.

One of the members there taught me to track when Stark was 10 weeks old, and he LOVES to track and is pretty good so the TD and a few others wanted to see him in action. They set up a SchH1 track and let us go. Stark nailed it! 

I was told on some things to work on in the future and was told when they train, how much per year, what was expected of members, etc.. 

It was a fun day all in all.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

ooh ok  so with the crate thing.. we dont have a hach back trunk only a back seat... and i do not want my dogs liking every one either, i do not want them stolen, or excepting foods from strangers in case of poisins, you know? i do not want my dog to be agressive just catious and if the time arises protective, our car was broken into with shilo in the car, everything was stolen and she had found her self into the store, where we were... but what if she had gotten stolen?? scares me to death. i think schutzhund will get her to be more obideint on me.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> The first day was just an evalutation.
> 
> First I got out and went to meet the TD, a few club members were working their dogs (obedience) and some were just coming in from tracking (they/we track at another location). I basically sat a picnic table and watched in amazment the obedience routines. One lady had 2 dogs she was working so I watched her with each one, little things would catch my eye and I would either ask or another club member would explain why she did that or this with one dog and not the other.
> 
> ...


you went more than once right? haha that sounds soooo amazing... )


----------

